# Cyst from unruptured follicle?



## bangersandmash (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hoping you can help. This is my 3rd month on clomid.I have just had a follicle tracking scan today which didnt go to well...

I have a 34mm follicle on my left ovary - this is apparently too big so they have refused the HCG injection that I was supposed to have. She thinks that it may be left over from last month (didnt have tracking as we were on holiday) and never popped - hence the clomid has made it grow bigger this month and become a cyst (as I understand it).

There is also a 15mm folly behind the big one.

She has told me that I have to have a scan on day 2 next month to check if the cyst has gone on its own. If it has I can take clomid next month. I hae many questions...

How do they just dissapear?

If it hasnt gone what happens?

How likely is it that I will ovulate from the 2nd folly?

Has anyone had this kind of thing? And what was the outcome?

I am not sure how I am going to cope with another 2 month delay. I was gutted to hear the news today and I am so angry with my body that its not doing anything normal. My cycle last month was 39 days. How on earth and I supposed to get pregnant?

Tracy


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi,

I had cysts on Clomid last month, one was 30mm and the other was over 50mm, but also had a follicle release so you may ovulate from the other folly.

Had several follicle tracking scans and at the last one on CD2 the big cyst had gone, the smaller one was still there but the edges looked rough and the nurse said it was ready to burst. Apparently they usually dissappear on their own in response to AF or BFP. When they burst the liquid is just reabsorbed, but it can be quite painful - I had agonising pain for about 1 hour when the big one burst - was just about to head for A&E when it eased a little.

As for the outcome... don't know yet, was my first month on clomid last month and because of the remaining cyst I can't take it this month, have to go for a scan on CD1 to check its gone and if so can continue clomid.

I was really upset at BFP last month, found it so difficult to understand that my body was still playing up in response to treatment especially when we had felt so hopeful about it. 

Anyway, hope this helps and just ask if you have any more questions,

Good luck - still a chance from your other folly

Sarah


----------



## bangersandmash (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi sarah,
Thanks for your reply. I am still waiting for AF so dont know what the outcome is. The uncomfortableness has gone so i am assuming that they cyst has popped. I guess only a scan will tell. Good luck to you. Tracy


----------

